# be quiet! Dark Base 700 Audio Anschlüsse defekt



## JGX93 (11. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Ich hab seit 2018 be quiet! Dark Base 700. Bei den Front Anschlüssen ist bei den Mikrofon und Kopfhörer ist immer ein lautes Raschen dabei. 

Kann man das IO Board tauschen?


----------



## OldGambler (11. Januar 2021)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## JGX93 (11. Januar 2021)

Ok, danke. Ich werde vesuchen das Kabel anders verlegen. Die hinteren Anschlüsse funktionieren einwandfrei. 
Bei den vorderen Anschlüssen ist beim Mikrofon ein dauerhaftes Störgeräusch. Beim vorderen Kopfhöreranschluss ist ein Störgeräusch das sich bei Mausbewegungen ändert.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo JGX,

wir können das I/O Panel gerne austauschen.
Schreib uns am besten eine kurze Mail hierzu.

VG

Marco


----------

